# Using a bridle or a halter?



## PaintedShanty (Dec 28, 2011)

That depends entirely on what the rules are for your organization.

I will say though, that if your show organization allows you to do your Showmanship class English and in a halter do NOT use a Western show halter, instead use a plain leather halter with a chain lead that matches the halter's hardware AND leather.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

I would use a halter and practice with the shank at home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## binkyhoo (Jul 13, 2009)

spurstop said:


> I would use a halter and practice with the shank at home.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


agree. I dont know your area, but it should be about you and the horse and not so much what the horse is wearing. Practice, practice, practice. Good luck. If need be to later on use a full bridle, you will be ahead of the game.


----------



## equinegirl26 (Jul 8, 2012)

I would use a bridle for showing and whatever at home.


----------



## bluebirdannie (Jul 8, 2012)

I would first check the rules of where you are showing since everyone can vary. Most of the shows I have been to allow you the option of a bridle with reins OR a plain leather halter with a matching lead for English Showmanship. Western Showmanship is almost always going to be a halter and matching lead.

I have always preferred to use a halter and lead because it makes it easier for my horse and I to switch from English to Western Showmanship. Your horse will be less likely to get confused if you keep your tack consistent. My horse is a showmanship whiz, but when we do showmanship in a bridle, we're not a fluid and on point with our moves.


----------



## tasunke (Nov 6, 2011)

Brown English bridle with reins for practice and show. Halter with shank lead is for western.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Practice in what you show in. For hunt seat, you'll need a plain bridle, and preferably braided reins.


----------



## EKH15 (Jul 27, 2012)

it does depend on the rules of your area and what you are showing, but usually with english showmanship you show in a plain leather halter and shank, with the western you would use a silver show halter. I think you can use a halter or bridle upon your prefrence, but i would use a halter, as it is a lot easier, and makes more sense. "Showmanship at halter." Bridles are for riding. Hope i could help.


----------



## tasunke (Nov 6, 2011)

Where do you show at/live? Most of the shows in VA require bridle for English SMS and show halter for western SMS.



EKH15 said:


> it does depend on the rules of your area and what you are showing, but usually with english showmanship you show in a plain leather halter and shank, with the western you would use a silver show halter. I think you can use a halter or bridle upon your prefrence, but i would use a halter, as it is a lot easier, and makes more sense. "Showmanship at halter." Bridles are for riding. Hope i could help.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Pinto and 4-H are the only associations that have English Showmanship. I've only seen it done at Pinto World, as the club shows don't require it. 4-H shows are very different in Texas from other states, I've discovered. 

Both organizations permit either an english bridle or a plain leather halter with lead shank. Since most showmanship horses are taught and cued with a shank, that's what most people use.


----------



## Alpha App (Aug 9, 2012)

I would strongly suggest just a plain leather english halter and shanked lead. I think the bridle looks messy with the reins, but that's just my opinion.

Make sure the halter doesn't have a nameplate on it!


----------

